# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Vuforia, augmented reality SDK, PTC Inc., Needham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - PTC Inc.

ptc.com/en/products/vuforia/vuforia-studio

youtube.com/vuforia

facebook.com/ptc.vuforia

twitter.com/vuforia

linkedin.com/company/vuforia-a-ptc-technology

Vuforia Augmented Reality SDK on Wikipedia

----------

